# Best antiperspirant for women



## PetPal (15 Jun 2007)

I don't normally perspire heavily, and have never needed to worry about it before.  However, due to a job move, and a consequent longer walk to work, my underarms are letting me down(!).  I wonder if someone could recommend a really reliable antiperspirant so that I don't have that awful fear of raising my arms (in case there's a wet patch).  What's the best one for women (anti-p, not deodorant necessarily)?  Thank you.


----------



## dawnsurprise (15 Jun 2007)

clinique have a very good anti perspirant, however you cant get it everywhere... i now use sanex and you can get in any supermarket and is very cheap - i find it great!!!


----------



## woods (15 Jun 2007)

Check the ingredients and google it.
I know that alot of them use some that are known to cause cancer.


----------



## z108 (15 Jun 2007)

If ordinary ones are not working  as you like , maybe your GP can recommend  _industrial strengt_h anti perspirants ?






woods said:


> Check the ingredients and google it.
> I know that alot of them use some that are known to cause cancer.



Probably cancer in the poor creatures they used to test them on.


----------



## Caveat (16 Jun 2007)

Ms caveat has spent years evaluating and re-evaluating many options.
Her current deo/antiperspirant of choice is right guard for women (with the lever) - she swears by it - for now.

I'm a 'sure' roll-on man meself - works well for me - I was previously prone to large unsightly underarm patches.  I assume the women's version can't be too different.


----------



## Bluebells (16 Jun 2007)

Mitchum, mens or womens.


----------



## PetPal (16 Jun 2007)

Thanks to everybody.  Bluebells - I have actually tried Mitchum and it didn't work for me, although friends swear by it.  I will try Sanex and take it from there.  Ta everybody.


----------



## Thrifty1 (16 Jun 2007)

If Mitchum doesnt work for you (and it does for most people) you could try Odaban, not available in Ireland you can order from their websit. It is used by people with excessive sweating (hyperhydrosis) i have heard great reports about it.
This isnt like your ordinary over the counter anti - p its mainly for extreme cases.


----------



## PM1234 (16 Jun 2007)

Have you tried Perspirex?  Apply it at night and leave to dry.


----------



## birdy (16 Jun 2007)

I would have to second the previous posters reccommendation of Sanex, I find it excellent.


----------



## Ravima (16 Jun 2007)

Sweating is a natural function of the body, which detoxes us of lots of poisons.

I would suggest a deoderant rather than an an AP.


----------



## cibby (16 Jun 2007)

I use MENS gilette gel and find it wonderful- its very effective without having a nasty smell, like most women's deodorants have. Then I use a little really good perfume as well- but I have to admit I dont perspire heavily, so this one suits me fine.


----------



## dawnsurprise (17 Jun 2007)

i prefer roll ons as they dont mark your clothes like sprays!!


----------



## BlueSpud (18 Jun 2007)

I was going to suggest one of those roll-on-ball types but then I noticed the thread specifically mentioned underarms.


----------



## Rebelette (18 Jun 2007)

Try Driclor - but not straight after shaving - it stings like hell!


----------



## Mel (18 Jun 2007)

i found mitchum roll-on better than the stick/solid version.
although i have used sanex and found it fine, i think mitchum is better.


----------



## ClubMan (18 Jun 2007)

BlueSpud said:


> I was going to suggest one of those roll-on-ball types but then I noticed the thread specifically mentioned underarms.


Took me a minute but I eventually got it!


----------



## eiregal (18 Jun 2007)

I recommend Driclor too.  Put it on before bed and use deodorant as normal the next day.  It itches like mad a few minutes after putting it on though!


----------



## susie1 (18 Jun 2007)

Sanex is defo my No. 1 - i wouldn't waste my money on anything else as i know it works and i'm happy with it.


----------



## z108 (19 Jun 2007)

Is Odaban the only one not available through a store ?


----------



## fobs (19 Jun 2007)

Tried Driclor and Persprirex and find both very good although definately driclor itches a lot more but works!


----------



## patco (30 Sep 2008)

A pharmacist will recommend a good brand... to avoid any embarrassment go to one you do not normally shop at - I had the same problem years ago and was recommended a really realiable one but for the life of me cannot remember the brand name right of the bat.  Nothing worse than a puddle under the pits!


----------



## ClubMan (30 Sep 2008)

This thread predates but falls foul of the no medical discussions rule so I am closing it retrospectively now.


----------

